# Text messages



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm absolutely distraught after finding messages on my husband phone from someone I considered my closest friend ! Very flirty very graphic talking about what they wanted to do with one another . I had a massive row with my husband .. He claims nothing happened it was just a laugh .. I feel so numb . What to do now ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hopefully you found it early enough...you said what they "wanted" to do. Are you sure it's not already gone physical. 

Also, a little more history about you guys would help. Years married, kids, how is your and husbands sex life. Any infidelity in the past. 

And his answer is bull crap. Don't let him down play this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Have you talked to this "friend" and her H? 

I hope your H will go NC with this friend and that you find a way to stay far away from her.

I hope your H does not work with her. Do you have access to all your H's passwords?

Did you ask your H how would he feel if you were sending text messages like that to his friends?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think I would set down some ground rules. I would go through all his communications. I would get all his passwords. I would go talk to your friend. It sounds like that friendship is probably over with. 

I am really sorry you are going through this. 

I do hope the others are right and you caught it early. 


Clay


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

jerry123 said:


> Hopefully you found it early enough...you said what they "wanted" to do. Are you sure it's not already gone physical.
> 
> Also, a little more history about you guys would help. Years married, kids, how is your and husbands sex life. Any infidelity in the past.
> 
> ...


We have been married 15 years . We have four children together the youngest is four .
Our see life goes through phases , mainly because he works away from home for periods of time.( when he's home 2 times a week )
He did have an affair 5 years ago .. We did the Councelling thing ! And to be honest life's been good until I saw these messages .

Our friend has been divorced for 3 years and my husband is pleading with me not to confront her .. I haven't yet ! She's also two of our children's godmother !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Assume nothing question everything find out on your own just how close your husband is to this friend.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Clay2013 said:


> I think I would set down some ground rules. I would go through all his communications. I would get all his passwords. I would go talk to your friend. It sounds like that friendship is probably over with.
> 
> I am really sorry you are going through this.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

He's refusing to give me his passwords . I'm hurting so badly right now . I just wish I could confront her before he gets to talk to her !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> We have been married 15 years . We have four children together the youngest is four .
> Our see life goes through phases , mainly because he works away from home for periods of time.( when he's home 2 times a week )
> He did have an affair 5 years ago .. We did the Councelling thing ! And to be honest life's been good until I saw these messages .
> 
> ...


I'm guessing these are fairly recent messages, not from when you joined in 2008? HD, you know you need to confront this woman... BEFORE he has a chance to tell her that you know.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

There is more going on then you know already. Its the only reason he is hiding. This for me is a deal breaker. This is where I would throw him out and tell him I was filing for Divorce. 

Its up to you what you do but I tell you this from my heart. I was cheated on by a serial cheater. They never change. The road with them is never worth it. 

I think at the very least I would read up on 180 and ask him to leave the house. 

Clay


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> He's refusing to give me his passwords . I'm hurting so badly right now . I just wish I could confront her before he gets to talk to her !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then do it. You know how to get in touch with her. Do it. Don't listen to a word he says about this. His refusal speaks volumes. You KNOW he's going to warn her, and try to get their story straight. Confront her NOW, before he can warn her.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Maricha75 said:


> I'm guessing these are fairly recent messages, not from when you joined in 2008? HD, you know you need to confront this woman... BEFORE he has a chance to tell her that you know.


They are new as in seen today messages .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Maricha75 said:


> Then do it. You know how to get in touch with her. Do it. Don't listen to a word he says about this. His refusal speaks volumes. You KNOW he's going to warn her, and try to get their story straight. Confront her NOW, before he can warn her.


I have no one to sit with the children .. I've called her and she's not picking up her phone . I actually think it's to late to confront her without her knowing what I'm gonna ask ... He stormed off shouting that I'm erratic !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Of course he's shouting at you. This is part of the SCRIPT that cheaters do when they are caught. He is going to say you are crazy and you misunderstood the texts and ask you why you are going through his phone adn what is your problem? That it was just a joke.

Yeah right. 

Contact her.

He probably stormed off and called her so they could get their stories straight for when you confront them. 

What's the backstory on this chick? Do you see her a lot?

Try to remain as calm as you can (easier said than done, I know). A calm demeanor and calling them out on their sh!t is your best weapon right now.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

She's the closest thing to a sister to me .. Well was .. She's usually over 2-3 times a week .i pick up her son from pre school .
My heads all over the place .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> I have no one to sit with the children .. I've called her and she's not picking up her phone . I actually think it's to late to confront her without her knowing what I'm gonna ask ... He stormed off shouting that I'm erratic !!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then leave her a voice message, telling her that you know, and that it won't do any good to try denying or even attempting to make light of the situation. Also, that it won't do any good trying to get her story straight with your husband.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

[maricha75] thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Then leave her a voice message, telling her that you know, and that it won't do any good to try denying or even attempting to make light of the situation. Also, that it won't do any good trying to get her story straight with your husband.


Do this now! It will shake her to the core.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Does he access the computer at home? Might want to look into getting a keylogger and installing it before he gets home. 

Clay


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Clay2013 said:


> Does he access the computer at home? Might want to look into getting a keylogger and installing it before he gets home.
> 
> Clay


Where from ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

3putt said:


> Do this now! It will shake her to the core.


Just about to ... So nervous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> Just about to ... So nervous
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why? You've done nothing wrong. Now, her, on the other hand......


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Computer Monitoring Software | PC Monitoring | SPECTOR PRO | SpectorSoft

This one is for windows. 

Clay


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> [maricha75] thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're welcome.

One more thing. Considering his past behavior, he needs to recognize the fact that you NEED to have that transparency. His refusal to be transparent tells you that he's most definitely hiding something. He can deny it all he wants, but his past behavior tells you that he cannot be trusted now. Not after seeing that text. That doesn't mean you CAN'T work things out with him... but it does mean that this woman has to go.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Clay2013 said:


> Computer Monitoring Software | PC Monitoring | SPECTOR PRO | SpectorSoft
> 
> This one is for windows.
> 
> Clay


Clay thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got a text message from her ! Saying nothing has happened , it was only words harmless words ! .. Well they weren't harmless to me ! I feel sick .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

He's already spoken to her. It's the first thing he did after you confronted him.

You also need to tell the rest of your family and mutual acquaintances. His calling you "erratic" is mild compared to what he (they) will say to others. This will all be your fault. Don't let them foul the water with lies before you tell the truth.

Exposure is the quickest way to either end it between them or flush out their true intentions. Without exposure they will have no incentive to stop, only to go underground.

She may at one point in time been a best friend or a "sister". No more. If she cared at all about you she would not have done any of this. Worse, she probably counted on your friendship to allay suspicions about the way they act together.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> I just got a text message from her ! Saying nothing has happened , it was only words harmless words ! .. Well they weren't harmless to me ! I feel sick .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If they're so harmless then why doesn't she have the guts to pick up the phone?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish I had forwarded the messages now :-/ I'd post the dam messages to her FB page because it's just harmless !! I'm so angry right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think it goes back to your husband. You can use the key logger and try to get access to his phone. Honestly since he has already cheated I think you need to show him you are serious. The thing that is really the hardest is you have to be willing to throw the marriage away if you really want to get him to open up. He has to see you are serious. 


I am so sorry you are going through this. 

Clay


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Clay2013 said:


> I think it goes back to your husband. You can use the key logger and try to get access to his phone. Honestly since he has already cheated I think you need to show him you are serious. The thing that is really the hardest is you have to be willing to throw the marriage away if you really want to get him to open up. He has to see you are serious.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry you are going through this.
> ...


I think the fact that he stormed out and she's not picking up her phone says everything .. Feel physically sick !
I'm waiting for the lady opposite to sit with our children ! I want to confront them both right now ! I've hidden his lap top and taken the leads from the PC . Deep down I already know :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

It is never for fun, for a laugh. Never! This all follows the script exactly. My WS tried this on - gave me the line about "just a peck on the cheek", "it was all fantasy", 'we were just joking, trying to top each other" etc etc BS!!!! It is your life hd - you can eat a sh!t sandwich or take your life in your hands. Good luck.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

what a pair those 2 are!
i'm glad you have his laptop. DO NOT give it back to him. no doubt it's chock full of info he does not want you to see.

i'm so sorry you are going thru this right now. do your very best to calm yourself and think straight.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

ddp


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

"Just harmless words", huh. There is NOTHING harmless about telling someone what you want to do to/with them. And, even if there has been no physical activity between the two, it's definitely emotional. And it's even more devastating since 1. it's a repeat offense and 2. if she knew about what happened before, then she knows how you felt then... Putting you through that again ... Ugh! I'm angry FOR you!


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Dig the phone bill then you will know how long in the past they are doing it.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes humpy, this is almost as bad as it gets.

It sounds like a physical affair to me. 99.99999%.

He's cheated before so I would say at this point it's put up or shut-up time. 

With 4 kids, it's going to be very very tough. I don't think you need to confront, I think you need to start making plans for your future with or without your husband. 

Do you have a support system? OTHER friends? Family?

I know this woman is divorced but please expose her as a home-wrecker. Do this soon. Get on top of things now and cry later. It's hard but it will pay off in the long run. 

Your husband is mad he got caught in a deplorable act so he's taking his tantrum out on you. Don't fall for it. Don't fall for it. Don't fall for it. 

I'm sorry for you and your children but it's best to let these two reap what they sow. Terrible people, just awful.

Don't you dare take any responsibility for these two. Expose them and keep it together for the sake of your kids. 

Take your time with your emotions. Of course your mind is racing. Take it easy on yourself. If the laundry piles up, no one is going to die. Just do what is necessary and get some help if it's out there.

Keep in touch.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> *He's refusing to give me his passwords *. I'm hurting so badly right now . I just wish I could confront her before he gets to talk to her !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HUGE red flag. What's he hiding? Total transparency or move out, buddy!


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

As was said before your husband saying you are erratic. My wife wanted to commit me as I was playing a recording of her having sex. She kept saying that it was just music and that I was cracking up.

So he runs off and contacts the other woman instead of explaining things to his wife. They are getting their story clear between the two of them

Don't cave.

Do not give him his lap top. Make sure it is hidden well and don't give in to him.


I bet you will hearing a doozy of a story.
Make it very clear to him all passwords or else.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Check the internet history on the laptop.

Where did he go? 

No doubt he is calling her/contacting her wherever he is.

And she's not answering now? What a cow.

What did you say to her in your text/phone call?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

2galsmom said:


> Aren't the texts on the sim card and can't they be restored from a cloud?


They have bee. Seeing each other for 3 months or so they say ! They have had sex together once so they say !! 
Just head messed ! So so she'll shocked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I am sorry to read your story. Even before reading to the end I was going to tell you that your marriage is over (probably was for sometime) and now your friendship is over too (double whammy) and the fact that both are connected is particularly gut wrenching. I would seriously be thinking about collecting and securing as much evidence as possible, lawyering up and then filing for D!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

manfromlamancha said:


> I am sorry to read your story. Even before reading to the end I was going to tell you that your marriage is over (probably was for sometime) and now your friendship is over too (double whammy) and the fact that both are connected is particularly gut wrenching. I would seriously be thinking about collecting and securing as much evidence as possible, lawyering up and then filing for D!


I'm seeing a friend to see if he can pull anything from his laptop ... I should be so mad at him yet I'm totally pissed at her .... I bloody told her and trusted her with everything !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I have also let everybody know what's happened via his hers and my Facebook ! Which was childish and stupid !! But I wanted everyone to know including her friends and family !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> I'm seeing a friend to see if he can pull anything from his laptop ... I should be so mad at him yet I'm totally pissed at her .... I bloody told her and trusted her with everything !!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well you never see these things coming from a best friend and that is why you are more pissed off with her than him.

The good news is now you can see her (and him) for what she (and he) really is. Dump them both fast in a safe and secure manner. He is not going to change and its good that you can now see her true colours.

Good thing to do - get a knowledgeable friend to recover as much evidence as possible - steal his phone if you have to.

Best of luck and chin up. It will get better.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> They have bee. Seeing each other for 3 months or so they say ! They have had sex together once so they say !!
> Just head messed ! So so she'll shocked
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It has probably been going on l onger than that and they had more sex. Who told you? Her or him? What is he saying now? Did she call you?

Did you post the Facebook thing on your wall for everyone to see or theirs?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

They always lie about how many, how much, when and where. Its like after they lie so much they cant quit.

Do you have any other friends and family you can talk to?

Good luck.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> It has probably been going on l onger than that and they had more sex. Who told you? Her or him? What is he saying now? Did she call you?
> 
> Did you post the Facebook thing on your wall for everyone to see or theirs?


I went to hers last night , he was there already .. She just kept on saying that they couldn't help how they felt about each other ... It got really nasty and heated , I'm not stupid I know it's more then once and they are welcome to each other ! Bloody hurts bad .
I posted it on mine and then on there walls I congratulated them on there affair ! Loads have seen it but they have both removed and blocked me now !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

One of your first stops today should be your doctor. Tell him/her what is going on and they can give you some great temporary help. 

Second stop attorney.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh. Sorry to hear that, dear. 
Did he come home? 
You need to put your foot down hard. 
How long have you been married?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Your last message to your ex friend is " He's a serial cheater, they cant quit, google it, good luck with that............. ho."


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

He tried to come home , but I wouldn't let him in . Needed some space between us .
My friend has called endlessly and left voicemails I'm not even going to reply .. Right now all that matter is the children . I've just told them daddy is working away atm ... Oh the joys ! 
I know at some point I will have to talk to him , but right now I'm so angry if he came round I'd loose it .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Friend !! Why am I using that word !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It may be worth listening to what (tripe) she has to say so you can find out more of what happened...

I know you hate her right now (sand rightly so) but she can help to fill in a lot of the blanks).

Good on you for protecting the kids.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> Friend !! Why am I using that word !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is she married? If so have you reached out to her husband?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> It may be worth listening to what (tripe) she has to say so you can find out more of what happened...
> 
> I know you hate her right now (sand rightly so) but she can help to fill in a lot of the blanks).
> 
> Good on you for protecting the kids.


I will tonight once the children are asleep .. It's all crazy at the moment ... Apparently if I tried harder when I was married to him and made him feel loved he wouldn't have needed to !! That was his words .. Jerk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

The Middleman said:


> Is she married? If so have you reached out to her husband?


She's divorced , has been for 3 years ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> I will tonight once the children are asleep .. It's all crazy at the moment ... Apparently if I tried harder when I was married to him and made him feel loved he wouldn't have needed to !! That was his words .. Jerk
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Also part of the script. He is going to make it seem like you are the bad guy and that she listened to him. It's totally normal for him to say this under the circumstances. he has to demonize you in order to justify the affair in his head/lessen his guilt/knowing he's wrong. Totally totally normal. 

I would probably call her and try to be as calm as possible and listen to everything: "how long/when did it start/ how many times/ who else knows?"

You may get a lot more info from her than him.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> Also part of the script. He is going to make it seem like you are the bad guy and that she listened to him. It's totally normal for him to say this under the circumstances. he has to demonize you in order to justify the affair in his head/lessen his guilt/knowing he's wrong. Totally totally normal.
> 
> I would probably call her and try to be as calm as possible and listen to everything: "how long/when did it start/ how many times/ who else knows?"
> 
> You may get a lot more info from her than him.


That's a really good call ... She's desperate to talk to me had over 40 calls , I just don't want to take a call with the children about .. They don't need to know the hurting stuff .
I just text her back and told her that I'll listen to her later when the children are asleep .
He wants to see the children and I'm not about to stop him , he is a good dad ! But not today I also don't want him here today .. I'm thinking I can drop them at his mothers tomorrow for him to see them ..whilst I'm at the solicitors ... I'm not doing this journey again ! It's over I have done nothing but love care and honour him .. No more I'm done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

You might want to wait a few days to take that call. Let her sweat it out some. She is shaken now and in damage control mode, not only for her and her relationship with him, but her relationship with you, and the fact that she relies on you to pick up and watch her kid in a pinch. 

Just think about what you are going to feel when you find out the times you were picking up her kid as she needed your help, was when she was "with" him and why she needed your help?? Sounds somewhat far fetched, but it happened to me. The wife would say she was running late and I needed to get the kids, but in reality she was "with" the OM and couldn't be bothered by their needs when hers were busy being met!!


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I wouldn't tell the OW anything-(not like she'll believe it) let her find out on her own what a cheating POS she has now.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

lovelyblue said:


> I wouldn't tell the OW anything-(not like she'll believe it) let her find out on her own what a cheating POS she has now.


The comment was to tell the Dr (him or her as the case may be) what is going on and not the OW. The OW knows as she was the OP's good friend. You mis-read this directive.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to talk to her , I want to hear the laughable rubbish that comes out of get mouth ! If I'm truthful I want to slap the hell out of her ! He just called and asked for me to remove my Facebook post ... Mmm nope !! sick of being lied to .. I'm angry yet laughing , then holding back tears ! Why would they want to hurt me so bad !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes when you buy a car, you end up with a lemon. You can keep sinking time, energy, love and money into that lemon, but it will break again anyway.

I am so, so sorry. The double betrayal must be more than you can bear. I agree with the poster that advised you to see a doctor. Focus on your health and the kids' well being. Your concern with him is over.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> I want to talk to her , I want to hear the laughable rubbish that comes out of get mouth ! If I'm truthful I want to slap the hell out of her ! He just called and asked for me to remove my Facebook post ... Mmm nope !! sick of being lied to .. I'm angry yet laughing , then holding back tears ! Why would they want to hurt me so bad !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do them no favors. Tell everyone. Nothing makes an affair wither like a bright, shining light. And when and if the affair ends, prepare for your husband to attempt to seduce you back again. DON'T FALL FOR IT


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BTW. Your H is not a good father. Good parents don't screw their kids over because they want to stick their pecker in a 
wh0re!

He betrayed your kids worse than you. You are an adult with choices.

What choices do your kids have? I wish you the best and sincerely hope you can find some real friends.

Your current "friend" seems to have less dignity than a goat in heat.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> The comment was to tell the Dr (him or her as the case may be) what is going on and not the OW. The OW knows as she was the OP's good friend. You mis-read this directive.



Mis-read my bad...I still would still her though.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I just think if I leave talking .. I will calm down ! I don't want to calm down I want her to know and feel just what's she's done to me to my children to her children and to all our joint friends our family's ! 
The only important thing in all this crap is that my children don't get caught up in the carnage that's about to happen ! 
I don't deserve this and they really don't !
This is it now , this can't be mended no Councelling will make a difference .. I can't have him back ! I don't want him back I actually want to hurt him so bad .. I hate feeling that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ConanHub said:


> BTW. Your H is not a good father. Good parents don't screw their kids over because they want to stick their pecker in a
> wh0re!
> 
> He betrayed your kids worse than you. You are an adult with choices.
> ...


I know what's happened has devastated my world and because of that our children will get caught up in this mess ... All I can do is make sure they know it's not there fault and that there daddy loves them no matter what .. And I honestly know he does .. 
They both deserve each other ! I'm done with them both ... Actually really want to swear grrrrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> That's a really good call ... *She's desperate to talk to me had over 40 calls* , I just don't want to take a call with the children about ..
> 
> I just text her back and told her that I'll listen to her later when the children are asleep .





Squeakr said:


> You might want to wait a few days to take that call. Let her sweat it out some.


I respectfully disagree, Squeakr. I think the sooner Humpty make sthe phone call, the better. The longer she waits to speak to her, the more time the OW has with Hump's husband to get theri stories straight. She is raw now so it's the best time to talk to her to get the most intel. 

Also, a word of advice...way easier said than done: try to remain calm on the phone with her when you speak. Do not interrupt her, let her talk talk talk and talk some more. Ask questions and just let her talk and talk. Give her enough rope to hang herself. The more you interrupt, the less answers you will get. 

Seems OW is more willing to talk to you than your own husband and I would totally bank on that/take advantage of it.

Did you ever see signs of them being weird around eachother?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> I respectfully disagree, Squeakr. I think the sooner Humpty make sthe phone call, the better. The longer she waits to speak to her, the more time the OW has with Hump's husband to get theri stories straight. She is raw now so it's the best time to talk to her to get the most intel.
> 
> Also, a word of advice...way easier said than done: try to remain calm on the phone with her when you speak. Do not interrupt her, let her talk talk talk and talk some more. Ask questions and just let her talk and talk. Give her enough rope to hang herself. The more you interrupt, the less answers you will get.
> 
> ...


My husband has called 3 times each time asking me to remove my Facebook status ! 
No I never saw this coming , in fact a few time he actually asked for her not to be invited over ?? Maybe that was just a cover ? I actually trusted them both and although he had previously had an affair I felt happy loved was enjoying life ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What exactly did your FB post say?

And I wouldn't respond to him about it. Let him stew in his self-made brew.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Since you have common friends, blow it up. Expose to all friends and family. Make it uncomfortable for them. Remove the secret thrill. Kill the affair. Because you don't want them to end up together. You don't want her to become the stepmother to your children!

Yes, I am absolutely advocating divorce. And you do not want this piece of trash taking care of your children. Let him marry some other unsuspecting woman in the future but this one...HE!! NO!

I would call her now. If she's willing to give details, that only helps you. Get the info, then tell her she can have him and to come pick up his dirty laundry because you don't do that anymore. If she wants the "best" of him, she can have the worst too.

Never left a finger to help either one again. Your kids and your health are your only concerns from here on out!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Can't agree more with those that have pushed for full exposure.

Blow them out of the water. Go dark on your H, he is in cover his ass mode right now. The only thing he cares about is his reputation and his skank.

You are doing well to protect your kids. I applaud you for that.

I think Jellybeans is right on with her assessment. Your ex "friend" is having her world blown up and she is actually way more vulnerable than you or maybe even your H. 

She might just give you everything in a vain attempt to salvage something. Her mind has been off the rails for a while now, you have a good chance, especially if you can be calm, like a terminator.

Very sorry for your pain. I am angry and hurt for you.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Copied and pasted from my Facebook 
I would like to take this opportunity on congratulating my husband and Sarah my best Friend on there affair together !
I hope that the sex lies and total betrayal by you both was worth it ???
I would love all our friends and family to like and share this status .. No more lies No more promises .
Enjoy your lives together you both really are something special !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

DO NOT remove that FB post! Also, post them both on Cheaterville. They want to play an adulterous couple, let the whole world know!

He wants to be a serial cheater, let him feel the consequences. Its not like this is his first time and did you say you have been in R for 5yrs?

I also went through a false R for 5yrs with a serial cheater. I left him before he got involved in another physical affair, but he was starting down that path. 

You are doing you and your kids right by leaving this man. He will never change. Stay strong. There is a good support system here on TAM and alot have dealt with serial cheaters.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ConanHub said:


> Can't agree more with those that have pushed for full exposure.
> 
> Blow them out of the water. Go dark on your H, he is in cover his ass mode right now. The only thing he cares about is his reputation and his skank.
> 
> ...


I'm going to call and just let her talk .... I will be calm and almost forgiving till I know everything ... I just want facts I want her to dig her own grave .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

That post is amazing by the way! Good job on outing them! I love how you mentioned for everyone to like and share the post. If you make it public privacy even more people will see it 

ETA: if they really didn't want people to know about it, they shouldn't have engaged in the behavior!


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I respectfully disagree, Squeakr. I think the sooner Humpty make sthe phone call, the better. The longer she waits to speak to her, the more time the OW has with Hump's husband to get theri stories straight. She is raw now so it's the best time to talk to her to get the most intel.
> 
> Also, a word of advice...way easier said than done: try to remain calm on the phone with her when you speak. Do not interrupt her, let her talk talk talk and talk some more. Ask questions and just let her talk and talk. Give her enough rope to hang herself. The more you interrupt, the less answers you will get.
> 
> ...


I can somewhat agree with your point, but think that waiting just a couple of more days may make it a more truthful conversation (even for a one sided conversation). Everyone is hurting now, and damage control mode is in full effect. I don't think that the OW will reveal anything information that doesn't support cover her's and the BH's trail of lies. They know it is out there and can't be talked away as silliness and just words, as they have admitted to an actual A, but the minimizing will come now and is still possible.

I don't think that you are going to get anymore today than you will in a few days and maybe waiting would allow you to be more reserved on the other end of the phone. They know they have done wrong and hurt you, but could care less to see what level of pain and hurt, and just minimize their feelings. I just think that she may get more answers later than she will now with everything fresh and everyone in full CYA mode. This is how it went with my WW and her POSOM. They tried to minimize and the conversations were violent and filled with hatred, blameshifting, TTing and name calling and caused more hurt for everyone involved due to the freshness of the wounds. Also with the FB posting still there she will try to nice her into taking it down (for her and the BH's benefits, and when the OP says no, then the claws will come out and it will become vicious and directed. These are my predictions.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> Copied and pasted from my Facebook
> I would like to take this opportunity on congratulating my husband and Sarah my best Friend on there affair together !
> I hope that the sex lies and total betrayal by you both was worth it ???
> I would love all our friends and family to like and share this status .. No more lies No more promises .
> ...



I bow down to your epic bravery! You are one bad a$$ lady. I hope your WH figures out the treasure he threw away. You deserve so much more and once you unload his dead weight, I suspect you'll find it.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> I'm going to call and just let her talk .... I will be calm and almost forgiving till I know everything ... I just want facts I want her to dig her own grave .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't forget to tape it.
Talk as little as you can.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this humpty. 
You're receiving strong advice here, and won't add to it other than to say that I hope you can make the best of this terrible situation for you and your beautiful children.

On the other hand, that facebook post was gold.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Please keep in mind when you talk with her most of what will come out of her mouth is going to be a lie, she will want to tell it in a light that does not make her out to be the lying ****ty ***** she is.

What have you done for yourself at this point, you will need to see and IC to really talk about how the two people you trusted and loved betrayed you. Is he out of the house at this point?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

mahike said:


> Please keep in mind when you talk with her most of what will come out of her mouth is going to be a lie, she will want to tell it in a light that does not make her out to be the lying ****ty ***** she is.
> 
> What have you done for yourself at this point, you will need to see and IC to really talk about how the two people you trusted and loved betrayed you. Is he out of the house at this point?


I'm simply going to say well I think you need to explain yourself and see what she's says ... I'm not going to get cross or argue I don't even think I'll get the whole truth .. But what I do have is printed hotmail messages off my husbands hotmail account !! Which pretty much hang them both .. They don't know I have them .. 
My sister is coming to collect our children .. Just till Friday . I'm seeing my solicitor tomorrow and my cousin is going to stay with me .. I'm well supported
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Acabado said:


> *Talk as little as you can*.


:iagree:



humpty dumpty said:


> Copied and pasted from my Facebook
> I would like to take this opportunity on congratulating my husband and Sarah my best Friend on there affair together !
> I hope that the sex lies and total betrayal by you both was worth it ???
> I would love all our friends and family to like and share this status .. No more lies No more promises .
> Enjoy your lives together you both really are something special !!


OMG! Epic! Did a lot of peole "like" it or respond to it?

Yes let her do most of the talking!!! Ask questions and just listen to her...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I posted it to my husbands wall and hers to ! But I've now been blocked from both there accounts !!! 
It's had 43 shares and 106 liked  lots off support and kind words x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, they may have blocked you, but I doubt they will block the 43 people who shared it. I love it!


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good for you for taking charge. 

Clay


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Funny how they have blocked you, as not being good enough to be part of their circle, yet they are concerned enough to want you to take it down!! Typical cheaters where everything is all about them and their appearances.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not taking it down, it's the truth ! 
For a moment I wanted to use the hotmail conversation and say feel in the blanks !! But I'm going to keep that for the solicitor to see ... I don't want them to know what I already know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

yeah_right said:


> Well, they may have blocked you, but I doubt they will block the 43 people who shared it. I love it!


Unfortunately, with Facebook, if the person who originally posted is blocked, then a straight "share" won't be seen by them. The only way they will see it is if they copy and paste (and, of course, put "Shared from a friend. I am so disgusted by this!") Most important, though, is that HD knows who has her back! Bravo for posting! And, I agree with everyone else... do NOT remove the post, no matter what he says. He doesn't want everyone to know? Well, he shouldn't have been having an affair, then!


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Epic! Did a lot of peole "like" it or respond to it?


I sure as hell would if I could. lol


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Does adultery play a role in British divorces? I live in a community property state in the U.S. so it wouldn't matter here...in which case I'd be cutting and pasting trashy emails ALL DAY LONG.

Don't take down the FB post. You have nothing to be ashamed of...except poor choice in men and friends. But the shame on this situation is all them. Hold your head up high. You were a good wife and are a good mother. Never forget that!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> I posted it to my husbands wall and hers to ! But I've now been blocked from both there accounts !!!
> *It's had 43 shares and 106 liked * lots off support and kind words x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know it's not a laughing matter but it is kind of comical that so many people SHARED it and liked it. OMG. You know they are RIGHT pissed off. :rofl:

YOu have some BIG cojones, Humpty!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sh987 said:


> I sure as hell would if I could. lol


So would I!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

People had commented on there wall under my post before I was blocked , that's enough to make me smile and we have joint friends who have shared or put up there own status ! I'm not into cyber wars yet ... But push me and I could be .
I know this isn't my fault ! I've done nothing apart from be there for her ! And all I have done is love care forgive and remain faithful to my soon to be ex husband !!
We only went away last weekend for a cheeky weekend !! The problems with him ... I'm never going to be enough for him ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Make sure you save copies of the Hotmail emails(and any other evidence) in several locations!!!!

Oh man girl, you rock. You need to be the poster child for how a BW deals with her serial cheating WH!!!!!!

:allhail:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Humpty, I have to give it to you - you sound really strong right now and like a kick a$$ woman. Most people only wish they could get to the level of "OH HELL NO" you are at so soon after finding out. 

You are handling this well. 

It will be very interesting to see what story she tells you.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

YEs, she is strong, unfortunately it is because this is not her first rodeo. Sorry you are here again!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh really? I didn't realize Humpty had been here before.

Nonetheless, we are here to support you!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> Humpty, I have to give it to you - you sound really strong right now and like a kick a$$ woman. Most people only wish they could get to the level of "OH HELL NO" you are at so soon after finding out.
> 
> You are handling this well.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see what story she tells you.


I've had a dam good cry , I'm just more mad at me for allowing him to have five more years with me after last time !! Well he ain't getting a single extra second . My job now is to make sure my children don't get caught up in the rubbish and to smile so much that he's gonna be worried why !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> We have been married 15 years . We have four children together the youngest is four .
> Our see life goes through phases , mainly because he works away from home for periods of time.( when he's home 2 times a week )
> *He did have an affair 5 years ago *.. We did the Councelling thing ! And to be honest life's been good until I saw these messages .
> 
> ...


Yep round two (whether she was at TAM before) this is her second go round at the rodeo!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Squeakr said:


> Yep round two (whether she was at TAM before) this is her second go round at the rodeo!


I came here last time for advice . And here I am again ! I could kick myself x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

180
180
180

Success is the best revenge!


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> I came here last time for advice . And here I am again ! I could kick myself x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not your fault. That ball is all in his court! Don't feel bad about the decisions and choices he made without your consent, approval, or knowledge. Cheaters are what they are and there actions are completely theirs to own and wear like a badge of shame!!


(Guess I am all about the sports metaphors today. LOL)


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Squeakr said:


> Not your fault. That ball is all in his court! Don't feel bad about the decisions and choices he made without your consent, approval, or knowledge. Cheaters are what they are and there actions are completely theirs to own and wear like a badge of shame!!
> 
> 
> (Guess I am all about the sports metaphors today. LOL)


You can't help but think ... What did she do what I never !! 
I can't get consumed in that .. 
He's not getting a 2nd chance ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Agreed. 
Don't get down on yourself. 
It's better to find this out now then in a few more years...


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> You can't help but think ... What did she do what I never !!
> I can't get consumed in that ..
> He's not getting a 2nd chance ..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


These are the same questions I ask myself about my WW's POSOM. How was he so much better than me? The funny thing is that I am finally getting some trickled answers an she is realizing what an ass he was and how he played her for everything. She is now seeing herself as the schmuck for buying everything he was selling, and what a truly narcissistic entity he was in her life. She now questions what she saw in him (as he was no better, and in many ways worse to her than I was).

(Edited to add a sports metaphor: )  Time to hold your head high and swing for the bleachers!!!


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> He's not getting a 2nd chance ..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You already gave him that. He did not cherish it. 

I'm curious. Do you know why the OW's marriage ended?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah_right said:


> I'm curious. Do you know why the OW's marriage ended?


I was wondering the SAME thing.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

You may get the truth from the OW. I did from the XOM after I exposed it and threatened him. He wanted his wife back and felt I could help him. I did help him, but I got alot of information from him. He was raised Amish and left that church. His parents and his many brothers and sisters are all still Old Order Amish (horse and buggies, no electricity, etc). I know the Amish fairly well and his mother told him to tell me the truth.

Often times though the OW/OM will lie. You know your "friend", I think you will be able to discern what she says.

I would have a piece of paper in front of you during the call. With words like, "Keep my mouth shut". "no matter what she says, don't lose it", or whatever other phases you need to keep you straight.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> I came here last time for advice . And here I am again ! I could kick myself x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't beat yourself up.

I know I went through so many of those emotions, mainly, I was mad at myself for even taking him back the very first time. I beat myself up constantly during the 2nd round of him going down the cheating road. Its like I knew the very first time I should have left but stayed anyways. It took me a long time to not be so hard on myself. 

Know it was not your decision to end the marriage. He did that the second he started an affair with your friend. You just now have all the information to make an informed decision for you and your kids. 

And its not like he didn't know what was going on - ESPECIALLY since he cheated before. And you had TAM for advice on how to go about reconciliation. You did everything you could and more.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah_right said:


> You already gave him that. He did not cherish it.
> 
> I'm curious. Do you know why the OW's marriage ended?


I facebooked her ex earlier and I've not had a reply yet , he's at work .. She said that it was because of his drinking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thorburn said:


> You may get the truth from the OW. I did from the XOM after I exposed it and threatened him. He wanted his wife back and felt I could help him. I did help him, but I got alot of information from him. He was raised Amish and left that church. His parents and his many brothers and sisters are all still Old Order Amish (horse and buggies, no electricity, etc). I know the Amish fairly well and his mother told him to tell me the truth.
> 
> Often times though the OW/OM will lie. You know your "friend", I think you will be able to discern what she says.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I just read your other thread, Humpty. The one where you said he fathered a child from a different affair he had years ago.

You are SOOOO much better off without this guy.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> I just read your other thread, Humpty. The one where you said he fathered a child from a different affair he had years ago.
> 
> You are SOOOO much better off without this guy.


At that time in my life it was right to try and salvage our marriage , I did still very much love and want him .. I wasn't prepared to let it all go without trying ... 
I've not ever stopped trying .. I'm just not enough for him I never will be .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

To the contrary, he is not enough for you.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> I'm just not enough for him I never will be .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You *ARE* enough!!! He's just greedy, selfish, loathsome, hurtful, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> Thorburn said:
> 
> 
> > You may get the truth from the OW. I did from the XOM after I exposed it and threatened him. He wanted his wife back and felt I could help him. I did help him, but I got alot of information from him. He was raised Amish and left that church. His parents and his many brothers and sisters are all still Old Order Amish (horse and buggies, no electricity, etc). I know the Amish fairly well and his mother told him to tell me the truth.
> ...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You are strong! Your FB post was short, sweet, and perfect.

I would add to it with a nice cheaterville post for her. She is exactly the sort of 'friend' who does really well on cheaterville. Nothing says 'miserable human being' like scr*wing your best friend's husband.

Of course, though, it is your WH who is your main concern. You say you will never be enough for him, but what exactly does 'enough' mean? It means all the superficial, shallow things - momentary, meaningless sex; fleeting ego gratification; satisfying a sense of entitlement whenever the urge strikes.

No, humpty, you're enough for an honest man. Your WH is not an honest man. He is a rat. Pure and simple. Please don't back down from your determination to D. You deserve much, much better.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I'm not surprised by what the cow said , she's been sleeping with him for 7 months but she doesn't want to ruin our marriage !! I'm not sure what she thought would happen .. She said it just happened not planned , that she couldn't stop it .. That he had paid for hotels ! 
She also said that everyone's slating her ..calling her a ***** and family wrecker .. I just replied you are goodbye don't ever call me again .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Good for you! So, she doesn't want to ruin your marriage? Really? And how did she think that having sex with your husband would help it??? *smdh*


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Maricha75 said:


> Good for you! So, she doesn't want to ruin your marriage? Really? And how did she think that having sex with your husband would help it??? *smdh*


Can't believe my marriage is over .. Even more that she was involved .. Just turns my stomach know he was making love to her then coming home ! Sickening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> Can't believe my marriage is over .. Even more that she was involved .. Just turns my stomach know he was making love to her then coming home ! Sickening
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You will get through this. You have support, lean on them.
*hugs* You know we're here, too.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for this. Funny how last night they told you it was only physical once. Like when I putted my WW it increased exponentially over the course of a few hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Squeakr said:


> Sorry for this. Funny how last night they told you it was only physical once. Like when I putted my WW it increased exponentially over the course of a few hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All that hard work ,Councelling , talking ,heart ache for nothing ! If I hadn't caught him out he would still be shagging the cow ! 
He's a coward !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> Well I'm not surprised by what the cow said , *she's been sleeping with him for 7 months but she doesn't want to ruin our marriage* !! I'm not sure what she thought would happen .. She said it just happened not planned , that she couldn't stop it .. That he had paid for hotels !
> She also said that everyone's slating her ..calling her a ***** and family wrecker .. I just replied you are goodbye don't ever call me again .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she is a farking cow. poor her!

but now you get to move on without either of those wankers by your side. i'm sorry you are hurting and that your kids will have to deal with divorced parents but i'm happy you know the truth about your cheating H now. i know your future will be brighter without him.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

You did the decent thing. You tried to make your life better. There is nothing wrong with that. I know its going to be hard but honestly now you know the truth. You should be proud of yourself. You found out more than most ever do. 

I would not allow him or her in your life until you get the paperwork rolling for the Divorce.

It sounds like you are already on the right track. Just imagine the look on his face when he sees how much he is going to have to pay in support and alimony. 

Clay


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Do not ever entertain the thought that this has anything to do with you. What you could have done, what you did. Some people like your husband and ex friend simply have no character. Trust me if you look close enough this isn't the only flaws to their character. Lying is a way of life for them. That doesn't happen over night. What ever you hear from either of them you can assume its a lie. Believe nothing you hear from either of them. As a matter of fact I'll bet even the 7 months remark is a lie.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

She couldn't help it!!!!! Classic.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I have his hotmail account logins I know it's been going on at least 11 months . What makes someone think that's ok ? If I just went and slept with his friends would that be acceptable ? 
He's gone very quiet I haven't heard from him since 4 .. Jerk !
His mum asked me to remove my FB status to ha ha ha NO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thorburn said:


> She couldn't help it!!!!! Classic.


Yeah sorry your husband just fell I between my legs !! Sorry about that !! Ha ha ha jokers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> His mum asked me to remove my FB status to ha ha ha NO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. Leave it up. Tell her you'll take it down when he publicly apologizes on Facebook for being a scum and gives you an easy divorce.

She couldn't help herself? He roofied her, found childcare for her offspring, then dragged her by the hair to a hotel where he took her by force, multiple times over the course of a year...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah_right said:


> No. Leave it up. Tell her you'll take it down when he publicly apologizes on Facebook for being a scum and gives you an easy divorce.
> 
> She couldn't help herself? He roofied her, found childcare for her offspring, then dragged her by the hair to a hotel where he took her by force, multiple times over the course of a year...


I just said that I didn't want her to hurt , but I'm not taking it down it's the truth .. I told her because he can't keep his pecker in his trousers her grandchildren have to endure the heartache off becoming a broken family .. So No it's not being removed ! He's lucky it wasn't worse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleMiss13 (Mar 7, 2012)

humpty dumpty,

So sorry for your pain. It is bad enough to be betrayed by your husband but by your best friend too -- I can't imagine the heart break you must be feeling. Please remember that they did this -- do not take any ownership -- this is all on them. Wishing you the best in the days to come.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

At least now your STBXMIL will probably never accept that wench into the family, so that will aid in killing the affair.

Always look at the bright side.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah_right said:


> At least now your STBXMIL will probably never accept that wench into the family, so that will aid in killing the affair.
> 
> Always look at the bright side.


I actually really don't care if they carry on together ! They are welcome to each other hope they grow old and miserable not trusting each other paranoid with what each other is doing when apart !! 
I just care that my children have to get hurt ! That's unforgivable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

The reason you don't want them to end up together is so she has no contact with your children. No matter what, you still have a permanent link to your WH, but you don't need a link to her as well.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah_right said:


> The reason you don't want them to end up together is so she has no contact with your children. No matter what, you still have a permanent link to your WH, but you don't need a link to her as well.


God hadn't thought of that :-( ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

If he goes to be with your friend it wont last. The thing about serial cheaters is they never stop cheating. The friend is living in a fantasy if she thinks he will be faithful to her. 

Clay


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sorry to make you feel bad!!! I just want you to remain in survival mode to protect yourself and the kids. So it would be great for your WH's mom to think your ex-friend is the antichrist. While she might be annoyed with you for posting on FB, she needs to hate the woman who helped break up her grandchildren's parents and cause the FB post.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

You could probably put in the divorce papers that she have no contact with your children as she is an emotional threat to their well being.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Know what I have picked her son up from school , looked after him during the holidays . They have caused so much hurt , I'm going to do everything I possible can to make it hard for them to be together , but I've got to do it in a good way . I don't want to be the bitter ex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

vi_bride04 said:


> You could probably put in the divorce papers that she have no contact with your children as she is an emotional threat to their well being.


My kids adore her ! They have no reason to hate her ... Unfortunately the cow has been part of there lives ... That really hurts to write
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> My kids adore her ! They have no reason to hate her ... Unfortunately the cow has been part of there lives ... That really hurts to write
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They have every reason to hate her and will when they are old enough to realize what really happened. 

They will feel the sting of betrayal. I hope she disappears under a rock instead of continuing to lie to them as well.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the hardest part isn't it .. The telling them .. How to do that , when to do that ?? 
I was thinking that it needs to be done together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

They have every reason to hate her. I think you are acting on misplaced nobility if you think they should maintain positive feelings for her.

The two of them have no honor. None. Your kids may not hate, but they probably won't respect either one of them.

Does the law allow you to kick him out? He sounds very much like a serial cheater. People like that often fight hard to keep their spouses once they are busted. It sounds like he did that the last time. I think we are all hoping that you are done & won't feel tempted if he tries to cajole you.

And please keep the FB status up. I think you'll regret it if you take it down. Public shaming is extremely effective. It also gives you a measure of power and control after they have betrayed you so terribly.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I hate her , I hate him more .. I don't want my children to feel that hate ... I don't want them to hate either of them . I want them to know what they have done is wrong and it means that we won't live with there Dad again because he choose to be with another woman . I honestly am head messed at the moment . 
I want to protect them . And I want him to maintain a relationship with them to .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

First of all your children will not hate either one of them, they will not feel the betrayal you do. They will pick up on your feelings and actions whether you say anything or not. What you don't want is for them to try to make their own understanding which will probably be wrong. Just be calm truthful and explain it in a way they can understand and make sure they don't feel blame or blame anybody else either.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Lawyer time, friend. A complete shark.
ASAP.
Right to the yugular.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Acabado said:


> Lawyer time, friend. A complete shark.
> ASAP.
> Right to the yugular.


Seeing one tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How old are your kids, I must have missed that?


----------



## still.hurting (Dec 10, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> We have been married 15 years . We have four children together the youngest is four .
> Our see life goes through phases , mainly because he works away from home for periods of time.( when he's home 2 times a week )
> He did have an affair 5 years ago .. We did the Councelling thing ! And to be honest life's been good until I saw these messages .
> 
> ...


Oh boy, 'he's PLEADING with you not to confront her?' That sends chills up my spine and loud alarm bells ringing in my ears...
So what are you waiting for? Are you going to confront her with no evidence or or get your proof first. 

You have been through this before, I'm sure you've wished if you could go back in time that you would do things differently? 

Just be careful that you don't get them scared and then they both will be covering their tracks, which will leave you always wondering the real truth.

Have a plan and then go for it. 

Good luck, maybe it's nothing but maybe its really something, but either way it's highly inappropriate, and he should have known better since you've been through it before. 

Sorry that counseling did very little or only last for a little while before he went back to his old ways. 

Again, my condolences, good luck and stay strong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## still.hurting (Dec 10, 2012)

still.hurting said:


> Oh boy, 'he's PLEADING with you not to confront her?' That sends chills up my spine and loud alarm bells ringing in my ears...
> So what are you waiting for? Are you going to confront her with no evidence or or get your proof first.
> 
> You have been through this before, I'm sure you've wished if you could go back in time that you would do things differently?
> ...


Crap, lm so so sorry, when I sent my above post, I had only read your 1st few posts.

My God, my heart goes out to you and your kids, and your family and friends -so many people get hurt.

I wish and pray for you to find peace and happiness. Try telling yourself that it's finally over and once you have finalized your divorce, I hope you can move with optimism and remembering that you were once happy without him and you will be again. Who knows, maybe that perfect man is just waiting for you. 

It was you that was too good for him, please know that, and know that he will one day be riddled with shame-it happens to them all, especially those with kids. 

Wishing you all the best X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I know you're hurting like hell and I feel awful for you and your kids, but I just have to say you've handled this like a champ. That FB posting is pretty much how I would have written it if I were you, but unlike you, I (we) have the benefit of knowing exactly what to write for max impact. I wouldn't have changed a word if you had given us a chance to edit.

You and the kids are in my thoughts. Hang in there. It WILL one day get better.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

He's slept outside in the car all night , he hasn't tried to call or come in . It's taken all my strength not to go out and scream at him ... Feel absolutely drained ... One goal today and that's starting divorce proceedings .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> Well I'm not surprised by what the cow said , she's been sleeping with him for 7 months but she doesn't want to ruin our marriage !!


I knew you would find out more from her! He told you it was only 3 moths and she is saying it's 7. How was she on the phone with you? Begging for forgiveness? How did you handle the phone call? How are you feeling today?



humpty dumpty said:


> His mum asked me to remove my FB status to ha ha ha NO


:rofl:

Oh man you really got them with that!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> I knew you would find out more from her! He told you it was only 3 moths and she is saying it's 7. How was she on the phone with you? Begging for forgiveness? How did you handle the phone call? How are you feeling today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just so drained !! Tired scared loads .. Solicitor was brilliant ! .. I'm gonna ask my husband later to make this quick and easy for all off us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> He's slept outside in the car all night , he hasn't tried to call or come in . It's taken all my strength not to go out and scream at him ... Feel absolutely drained ... One goal today and that's starting divorce proceedings .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He actually spent all night out there in the car? Is this guy for real?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

sh987 said:


> He actually spent all night out there in the car? Is this guy for real?


He's coming here at 3:30 to talk , I'm gonna just keep things calm and clear x dreading seeing him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes. Calm is key. Be cool. 

Let him talk and talk and talk and talk and listen to him spin his stories (which he will). He is going to say he's sorry and he's also going to say how he only did it because XYZ (i.e. put the blame on you).

Just let him keep talking. The more calm you are, the more pissed off he is going to be. Promise.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> I have his hotmail account logins I know it's been going on at least 11 months . What makes someone think that's ok ? If I just went and slept with his friends would that be acceptable ?
> He's gone very quiet I haven't heard from him since 4 .. Jerk !
> His mum asked me to remove my FB status to ha ha ha NO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry to say it, but I knew you'd not get the truth from her. The other night they said slept together once, he claimed they were in A for 3 months, she recants and says 7 months, now you find it is at least 11 months through email. It just keeps growing like it always does and what sucks is you wasted the time and effort (cause it took lots from you to listen) to listen to her change the story and continue to even lie yet again,

Sorry for your pain, as I have felt it as well and know how deeply it cuts to your core being.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

humpty dumpty said:


> He's coming here at 3:30 to talk , I'm gonna just keep things calm and clear x dreading seeing him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, stay calm.

I'm sure his words will be something to this effect:

"I'm really sorry for cheating on you, again. It didn't mean anything and I want you, you are the love of my life, I don't know what I was thinking, it just happened and I can't live without you. Oh and btw, can you please take the post off of FB down?"


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

sh987 said:


> He actually spent all night out there in the car? Is this guy for real?


It's all about him, selfish a$$. He probably felt like a martyr, poor him. Forced to spend the night in the car, while his mean wife enjoyed the warm comfort of home.

Blecchhh, whatever. I would have taken the car keys from him too.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> It's all about him, selfish a$$. He probably felt like a martyr, poor him. Forced to spend the night in the car, while his mean wife enjoyed the warm comfort of home.
> 
> Blecchhh, whatever. I would have taken the car keys from him too.


Yeah. I don't know about anybody else, but I took it as him trying to make humpty feel sorry for him. Fat chance, because she obviously has her act together. Sleeping in the car was too good for him.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not sure I would have allowed him out there like that. I might have called the cops and had him removed. I think if the kids see that they will start to think you are making him suffer. My xW was a master at how it was all my fault she cheated. I can not tell you how many times I have had to defend my actions for booting her out. 

I hope you can avoid that. 

Clay


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> I am not sure I would have allowed him out there like that. I might have called the cops and had him removed. I think if the kids see that they will start to think you are making him suffer. My xW was a master at how it was all my fault she cheated. I can not tell you how many times I have had to defend my actions for booting her out.
> 
> I hope you can avoid that.
> 
> Clay


That's the problem without a separation and custody agreement in place. Legally there is nothing she can do. As long as he is on his property the cops can do nothing. He could sleep in a tent in the front yard, and as long as it doesn't violate some sort of city ordinance, he can do so as long as he wants. Sucks but it is true. The law seems to never really back and support the betrayed.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> That's the problem without a separation and custody agreement in place. Legally there is nothing she can do. As long as he is on his property the cops can do nothing. He could sleep in a tent in the front yard, and as long as it doesn't violate some sort of city ordinance, he can do so as long as he wants. Sucks but it is true. The law seems to never really back and support the betrayed.


You are probably right but I would still try.

Clay


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> You are probably right but I would still try.
> 
> Clay


Except in the trying, she can make herself look more unstable and suspect if the cops are continually called for nothing. She is doing a good job and needs to stay the course.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Legally I can't stop him from staying here. Last night I locked him out and by doing that I broke the law  .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

He's packing his case and is going to stay at his brothers! His mum told him to clear off ( my Facebook post worked )
He asked if we could go Councelling .. I smiled and said I don't need to go I'm 100% sure I don't want to be married to you ! He did a sob I'm sorry !! It wasn't meant to be like this ... 
To which I said no that's right .. You wasn't meant to shag Sarah but you did !! Well done .. I told him I had already been to see the solicitor which surprised him .. 
So drained I could curl up and try to sleep .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You are a strong woman, Humpty.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm so glad you are done with that poor excuse of a husband. You have been through so much pain with this man (I did read your previous threads)

You, humpty, are my hero with how you have been handling this. 

Get some rest, make sure you are eating and drinking water.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> You are a strong woman, Humpty.


I'm not strong inside I'm heart broken .. I'm just not prepared for him to see me break
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You may feel broken but you sure are ACTING dignified. It takes a strong person to handle this like you are. You are not letting him see you sweat and are being really stoic.

I commend you. Because, as mentioned previously, most people will spiral and lose it in your position... you are handling this like a complete pro.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> You may feel broken but you sure are ACTING dignified. It takes a strong person to handle this like you are. You are not letting him see you sweat and are being really stoic.
> 
> I commend you. Because, as mentioned previously, most people will spiral and lose it in your position... you are handling this like a complete pro.


Thank you xxx it's like the world has stopped ... Everything's slow motion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

it's gonna feel crazy for awhile. 

Up and down emotional roller coaster. This is normal.

Have you talked to any good friends/family members about what is going on? A good support system is really important and helpful.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You've been on TAM for a while, so you probably have this link already. If not, here's the 180:

The Healing Heart: The 180

You are holding up very well. I really admire your resolve. In my opinion, people make the mistake of feeling humiliated when they discover what has been going on behind their backs. This is a natural feeling, I'm sure, but I don't think it reflects reality. I really think that everyone - and I mean everyone - thinks much less of your WH and your horrible ex-best friend. They are the ones who feel the shame and shunning.

I know that you don't want to hurt your children in any way & your WH has to be around for them, but I would cut the OW out completely. Just me.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

We are the talk off the village ha ha gotta love the power off face book  ... Everyone's been really supportive overly helpful .. My family and his have been great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

How small is your village? Small enough that Sarah will feel the critical stares of her neighbors? I hope so!!!!!! That should remove some of the thrill from the affair.

Hang in there! It WILL get better!!!!!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

And for what it's worth, humpty, don't let them use language to talk themselves out of responsibility.

None of this 'IT wasn't meant to be like this' or 'IT just HAPPENED.' There's no 'IT' about it. THEY did this. When he says 'it wasn't meant to happen,' he should be saying, 'I knowingly betrayed my vows to you by having sex with your best friend and I am a POS for doing that.'

'I' not 'it.'


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah_right said:


> How small is your village? Small enough that Sarah will feel the critical stares of her neighbors? I hope so!!!!!! That should remove some of the thrill from the affair.
> 
> Hang in there! It WILL get better!!!!!


It's small enough for everyone to know ...I hope they both get the hard time they both deserve ! The thought of them just makes me feel sick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Has she reached out to you again?

I am laughing over here at YeahRight's comment abuot "hopefully your village" is really small. Hehehehe.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> Has she reached out to you again?
> 
> I am laughing over here at YeahRight's comment abuot "hopefully your village" is really small. Hehehehe.


They have been talking because he asked if I'd seen her emails .. I've not opened them I can't do with the lies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

humpty dumpty said:


> He's coming here at 3:30 to talk , I'm gonna just keep things calm and clear x dreading seeing him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait, you just found out 2 days ago and you're already divorcing?

You haven't even given the exposure time to do its work. And btw, you need to speak to his family personally, or via phone. Not just on facebook.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

turnera said:


> Wait, you just found out 2 days ago and you're already divorcing?
> 
> You haven't even given the exposure time to do its work. And btw, you need to speak to his family personally, or via phone. Not just on facebook.


He's been sleeping with my so called best friend ! He had an affair before I'm not doing the Councelling and hard work again ! I'm done with him .. Yes everybody knows ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

humpty dumpty said:


> His mum asked me to remove my FB status to ha ha ha NO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you talk to her personally?


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

turnera said:


> Did you talk to her personally?



T you need to read the whole thread.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally did, thanks, can't help if stuff is being posted faster than it's being typed.

humpty, I'm usually a promoter of being strong and swift action, I just worry that you're working strictly on emotion right now. Just want to make sure you're taking it slowly enough to make the right decisions.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

turnera said:


> Did you talk to her personally?


Yes , and she's hurting to . It's not easy learning that the son you raised turns out to be a serial liar committing adultery when ever he chooses ! So I can understand her hurt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Turnera - her WH is a serial cheater and has put this woman through hell and back. Even possibly fathered another child from a previous affair. She did talk to his mother personally (she asked her to remove the FB post about her son) and has exposed (IMO) far and wide with the help of FB. 

She knows she is done and wants no more false R with this man.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I understand. It's just that it's only been two days and she already has a 'tell the children' thread. I just wish she would slow down a bit and breathe.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

turnera said:


> I understand. It's just that it's only been two days and she already has a 'tell the children' thread. I just wish she would slow down a bit and breathe.


Thank you for your concern , 
I don't want to slow down and breath ! I'm really truly done .. He would do it again ! He proved that ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

turnera said:


> I understand. It's just that it's only been two days and she already has a 'tell the children' thread. I just wish she would slow down a bit and breathe.



I think she is so decisive is because she has put so much effort into a false R and she probably already had thought about her plan in case she faced it again. Not to mention that it is a double betrayal with her BFF too.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

She went through a phase of posting on TAM in 2009 for his cheating. She gave him the chance for R. He betrayed her with the woman she considered like a sister...her best friend. He spent family money on taking the OW to hotels for sex while she raised her four kids...AND helped with the OW's kid. She has spoken personally to the WH, OW and MIL. The PA betrayal is confirmed.

I have to say that humpty is absolutely making the right choice and is not doing this in a kneejerk reaction. She's been on this train before. She doesn't deserve the pain of yet another false R.


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Humpty-Dumpty:

Have you considered posting the OW on cheaterville.com? She needs to pay for her actions. Although cheaterville is relatively unknown outside of TAM, whenever someone types in Sarah's name into Google, the cheaterville posting will be prominently at the top.

Cheaterville is the new Scarlet Letter. Tag her now, so that she can live with this brandished letter in utter disgust for the ENTIRE world to see.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> We are the talk off the village ha ha gotta love the power off face book  ... Everyone's been really supportive overly helpful .. My family and his have been great
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Remember these two sayings:

It takes a village to raise an idiot!

and

Somewhere there is a village missing it's idiot as you have 2 in yours!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

turnera said:


> I understand. It's just that it's only been two days and she already has a 'tell the children' thread. I just wish she would slow down a bit and breathe.


I think it's a shame it takes so long to get divorced ... Prolongs agony for all .. If I could be free of him tomorrow I'd happily do that .
Leaving keys in door locks so I haven't locked him out but I forgot to take them out !!
Longest day ever !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Squeakr said:


> Remember these two sayings:
> 
> It takes a village to raise an idiot!
> 
> ...


So true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

humpty dumpty said:


> I think it's a shame it takes so long to get divorced ... Prolongs agony for all .. If I could be free of him tomorrow I'd happily do that .
> Leaving keys in door locks so I haven't locked him out but I forgot to take them out !!
> Longest day ever !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you mentioned solicitor, I assumed the UK. If that's true, posters have said that if you can prove adultery, it cuts the divorce period in half. Have you checked that out?


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> When you mentioned solicitor, I assumed the UK. If that's true, posters have said that if you can prove adultery, it cuts the divorce period in half. Have you checked that out?


If that's true, go back into Hotmail and start printing!!!!


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> If that's true, go back into Hotmail and start printing!!!!


Except that is not admissible in a court of law. Make sure that the proof you obtain is admissible, or all your work is for naught. Verifiable proof is what is needed and sometimes that is only legally obtained through use of a PI, emails would be considered second had as they could have been edited.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just going to gather everything I already have for the solicitor next week ... I've just been blunt with him and told him that this is only as long and painful had he makes it ! Regardless off what he's done it would be better to do the right thing now and once the papers are drawn sign them x I can only hope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

humpty dumpty said:


> We are the talk off the village ha ha gotta love the power off face book  ... Everyone's been really supportive overly helpful .. My family and his have been great
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad to hear 

a] That you are receiving support, and
b] That everybody sees the two of them for the sneaks/liars they are.


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> When you mentioned solicitor, I assumed the UK. If that's true, posters have said that if you can prove adultery, it cuts the divorce period in half. Have you checked that out?


The reason given for divorce in the UK has no bearing on either the outcome nor the duration. The only time 'proving' adultery MAY come into play is if you wind up in a length court battle, but even then unless there is physical violence involved it makes little difference.

If you are separated for a period of time (can't remember if its 2 or 5 years) then you don't have to give a reason, but other than that the reason given - adultery, unreasonable behaviour etc, is just there for rubber-stamping purposes


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope things go as well as they can for you. Are you doing things to take care of yourself? Are you sleeping and eating? 

I am a big fan of seeing an IC at least while you are sorting out your emotions. Also getting to a doctor for a complete checkup.

My blood pressure spiked, I even had gout for awhile, most likely due to my drinking and poor eating habits at the start of my R


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

mrtickle said:


> The reason given for divorce in the UK has no bearing on either the outcome nor the duration. The only time 'proving' adultery MAY come into play is if you wind up in a length court battle, but even then unless there is physical violence involved it makes little difference.
> 
> If you are separated for a period of time (can't remember if its 2 or 5 years) then you don't have to give a reason, but other than that the reason given - adultery, unreasonable behaviour etc, is just there for rubber-stamping purposes


Look up yessongs thread, he waited months to confront his wife so he could get a quicker divorce. When the PI finally got the evidence he confronted and disappeared. Posters have made the same assertions about Canada. I wish someone could straight en this out.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

